# WILIER GRAN TURISMO OWNERS - water bottle mounts on bottom of downtube?



## GRJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Just received a Wilier Gran Turismo frameset. In addition to the normal water there are water bottle mounts on the bottom of the downtube. These mounts do not show up in any internet posted photos of the framset I was able to view. Is this a defect? Any Gran Turismo owners out there who can advise? Thank you.


----------



## GRJ (Jan 23, 2008)

May have solved it: Di2 Mounts


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Now you have to put DI2 on it,,lol,still waiting for my frame,should be here in a week or so,,enjoy!


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Post up pictures when you're done. It should be a beautiful bike.


----------

